# Reccommendation/history service or site like Earsense for other concert repertoire?



## blakeklondike (Oct 28, 2020)

I love what they do an earsense-- provide context and some analysis for important string quartets. Was wondering if there is a one-stop site/service that gives you info on pieces outside of chamber music? Would love to find seamless way to be able to read bios/analysis/context/history while listening to a piece and have other composers/pieces recommended. Anyone have any thoughts? Thanks!


----------

